# K&N SRI Instructions



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I was curious about whether the breather unit in the wheel well had to come out which means removing the front bumper or partially removing it. Well, I found their instructions. 

http://www.knfilters.com/instructions/69-4521_inst.pdf


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

No need to take off the bumper, very simple install, took about 15 minutes.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

InsaneSpeed said:


> No need to take off the bumper, very simple install, took about 15 minutes.


Looks very simple. I will definitely be purchasing a SRI when the time comes. Probably K&N.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

I had some issues with my K&N install, in that the molded in brass inserts where spinning when I tightened down the nuts on the whole assembly. One quick call to K&N and they are shipping out a replacement.

I did have an issue trying to remove the vent tube from the car though. It appears to be just clipped into a hole, but it didn't want to pull out easily. I'm assuming this tube attachment goes through the hole, and it's not a slide on attachment like the MAF wiring is to the side of the stock airbox, right?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, I can't believe some of the posts on this site. Its like people have no sense of problem solving. Its a Short Ram Intake, why in the world would the front bumper need to come off. Come On People


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

getblended said:


> Man, I can't believe some of the posts on this site. Its like people have no sense of problem solving. Its a Short Ram Intake, why in the world would the front bumper need to come off. Come On People


The instructions I've seen for the K&N don't go even near the bumper...I'll have to 2x getblended on this one...:sigh:


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

getblended said:


> Man, I can't believe some of the posts on this site. Its like people have no sense of problem solving. Its a Short Ram Intake, why in the world would the front bumper need to come off. Come On People


:eusa_clap:hahahahahahahah


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

getblended said:


> Man, I can't believe some of the posts on this site. Its like people have no sense of problem solving. Its a Short Ram Intake, why in the world would the front bumper need to come off. Come On People


Any some people have no ability to read...



Crewz said:


> I was curious about whether the breather unit in the wheel well had to come out which means removing the front bumper or partially removing it. Well, I found their instructions. :smile:
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/instructions/69-4521_inst.pdf


He was commenting on the portion INSIDE the wheel well.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

getblended said:


> Man, I can't believe some of the posts on this site. Its like people have no sense of problem solving. Its a Short Ram Intake, why in the world would the front bumper need to come off. Come On People


I guess you don't know problem solving or research when you see it. The reason behind this post was cause I was curious as to what needs to be done to install the short ram intake (SRI). With the Injen cold air intake you have to remove the breather box from inside the wheel well, which require you to partial move or loosen either the wheel well or the front bumper, which ever means you choose to get it out.

I wasn't sure if the lower portion of the breather box needed to come out with the SRI setup as well because I wasn't sure if the upper portion of the breather secured the bottom portion in any way.

The reason I don't care to remove the entire air box from the wheel well is just incase I did decide to buy the intake, I would put back the stock unit if it ever needed major service, which isn't uncommon with these vehicles so far.

BTW, I have successfully put a 383 in the FRONT of a VW bug. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/32-cruze-owners-other-cars-toys/2901-my-1973-383-ci-v8-beetle.html











So, I think installing or even fabricating up a SRI will be a breeze. It's all about research and knowing what you're doing before attempting something and not just doing it blindly. Although, in order to figure somethings out you just have to do it.

So stick that in your pipe and suck it.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

rlhammon said:


> Any some people have no ability to read...
> 
> 
> 
> He was commenting on the portion INSIDE the wheel well.



Thank you. I can't believe how many people post blindly without READing. :goodjob:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> :eusa_clap:hahahahahahahah





gman19 said:


> The instructions I've seen for the K&N don't go even near the bumper...I'll have to 2x getblended on this one...:sigh:


 READ posts #1, #9, and #10. You should really read before commenting.


----------



## Cottrell (Dec 6, 2012)

Word


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> The instructions I've seen for the K&N don't go even near the bumper...I'll have to 2x getblended on this one...:sigh:


Removing the bumper is only for the CAI, that goes down in the fender. The SRI stays on top. Hopefully that clears things up.


----------

